# Vizsla Insurance



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Just looking at insurance for my vizsla, but I'm just not sure what one to choose as there are so many options. Does anyone in the UK have any suggestions that might help? The small print in a lot of them doesn't always make it clear what's covered and what's not, and maybe someone has had a good experience with one in particular. Also, many of the quotes seem to be amazingly expensive. Thanks


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I was told by my vet three years ago to get a policy from any 'well known name' that was for 'Lifetime' cover (most comprehensive type of cover) for a minimum of £12,000 full cover that would reset every year back to the full £12,000 again.

1st year went with Legal & General £23.00 per month
2nd year went with another well known name for £21.97 per month (underwritten by L&G)

Will use comparethemarket again to choose again later this year.

Compare the Market - Compare Lifetime Pet Insurance Quotes

Hope this helps.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

PhilipL said:


> I was told by my vet three years ago to get a policy from any 'well known name' that was for 'Lifetime' cover (most comprehensive type of cover) for a minimum of £12,000 full cover that would reset every year back to the full £12,000 again.
> 
> 1st year went with Legal & General £23.00 per month
> 2nd year went with another well known name for £21.97 per month (underwritten by L&G)
> ...


Hi Philip,

Thanks for the info. I have found it hard to decide, especially the bit about vet amounts, they all vary and I have no idea about possible long term vet costs of vizsla illnesses.

I think I used money supermarket, then gave up on that and did a google search. I found a couple that seemed reasonable to me, Direct Line lifetime premium cover has an £8000 per condition, no time limits, which seemed very good at £23. 
I'll have a look at comparethemarket as well, thanks


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Duffeljaiket said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have found it hard to decide, especially the bit about vet amounts, they all vary and I have no idea about possible long term vet costs of vizsla illnesses.
> 
> ...


Found this just now, examples of vet costs for different ailments Typical Treatment Costs For Pets - Vet Fees - Tesco Bank


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Duffeljaiket said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have found it hard to decide, especially the bit about vet amounts, they all vary and I have no idea about possible long term vet costs of vizsla illnesses.
> 
> ...


If the per condition is for the lifetime of the dog, in some cases I could see you going well above that amount.
Lucys bill was $11000, when she was in the ER.

June 
If the vet had recommended we treat her Lymphoma. The cost would have been $8000-$12000 To try to put it into remission.
Because lymphoma cannot be cured, only put into remission. We would have the same cost to try to put it into remission a second time.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Duffeljaiket said:


> Just looking at insurance for my vizsla, but I'm just not sure what one to choose as there are so many options. Does anyone in the UK have any suggestions that might help? The small print in a lot of them doesn't always make it clear what's covered and what's not, and maybe someone has had a good experience with one in particular. Also, many of the quotes seem to be amazingly expensive. Thanks



We went for: Lifetime Pet Cover | Award Winning Pet Insurance


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

PhilipL said:


> Found this just now, examples of vet costs for different ailments Typical Treatment Costs For Pets - Vet Fees - Tesco Bank


Yes I think each of these companies has a version of typical fees, Direct Line also have one that says £8000 was enough cover for 98.3% of claims, it would be unlucky to be in the 1.7% with higher claims.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

texasred said:


> If the per condition is for the lifetime of the dog, in some cases I could see you going well above that amount.
> Lucys bill was $11000, when she was in the ER.
> 
> June
> ...


Thanks for the input, sounds like you have had a particularly bad time of it, hope things are better now.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

John N said:


> We went for: Lifetime Pet Cover | Award Winning Pet Insurance


Thanks for your reply, I do have a quote from them and they seemed very expensive for their max cover of £10,000 compared to others for the same amount. I'm certainly getting a better understanding of how it works now, thanks again.


----------

